
Understanding GauGAN: Model Evaluation Techniques and Comparative Performance - rappre
https://blog.paperspace.com/gaugan-evaluation-techniques/
======
DTE
Dillon from Paperspace here. If anyone is interested, this is actually part of
a longer multi-part series covering GauGAN in-depth. Here's the link to the
full series: [https://blog.paperspace.com/tag/series-
gaugan/](https://blog.paperspace.com/tag/series-gaugan/)

------
sinemetu11
Wasn't Gauguin a paedophile?

~~~
dang
Please don't do this here.

